
Amazon’s press-to-order Dash buttons are officially discontinued - bauc
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/28/18245315/amazon-dash-buttons-discontinued
======
ddeokbokki
Get as many as you can while you can - they're the cheapest IoT buttons on the
market currently

~~~
fxfan
Can you "root" them to do your bidding?

~~~
ddeokbokki
Yes absolutely, the official AWS IoT button is 22GBP, I bought my dash buttons
99p each on Amazon and use them as regular IoT buttons (by monitoring network
and catching when they do a curl request).

------
cimmanom
That sucks. Alexa may be a replacement for those who don’t mind surveillance
in their homes, but the dash button was perfect for making sure the office
kitchen never runs out of paper towels.

